# Where Do You Store Your Chemicals?/



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Where do you store you potty chemicals?? Inside?? I have been, in the closet in the potty. One of the bags is 1/2 open., well rolled close. today, I noticed that there is something inside the camper that burns my eyes?? That's a first. No alarms are going off. No odor really. I just wonder?


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Ahh...The new camper smell/eye burning. Yeap, when it gets hot that smell comes to life. Just get the camper some ventilation and it should go away pretty quick. I believe itâ€™s from the glue that is used when being manufactured. It will go away as the years pass.

It shouldnâ€™t have anything to do with tank chemicals.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

ha ha, then the dealer needs to let us know that!! LOL


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

If the dealers told us everything we needed to know, the only thing we'd have to talk about on Outbackers.com is recipes and sports scores!









I don't think my dealer knows this stuff. Like many have said, most folks who've been to this site go into a dealer knowing more about the Outbacks than the dealer (at least the salespeople) do.

As I recall, my DW asked about the 'new' smell and the dealer did tell us to air it out before we took it out camping for hte first few times. She actually likes the smell although we haven't had any burning eyes kind of thing.

BBB


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

You would think. We had the same problem with the burning of the eye's. After I put the MaxxAir vents on, it was no longer a problem. It will disipate over the summer.

Tim


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks guys, I was starting to worry as we're pulling out for a great group camp at 08:30 in the am. We're supposed to have a large turnout with bout 23 rigs and around 100 folks again. This is at Rock Island in Middle Tn. I should post to see if there are any other OUtbackers here in West Tennessee.
I have just noticed it since it's gotten warm. It's 86 here in Tennessee right now.It will make your eyes burn within minutes in there. Has never done that unitl it got hot. I've got it open and airing out.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Our TT is only a couple of months old and we still get the burning eyes when it is hot outside. As of right now, we are only in the upper 80â€™s in New Orleans. Yesterday after work, I went into the TT to pack her up for a trip this weekend and that smell hit me like a ton of bricks.







I had opened up all 3 of my vents and turned on the cheapie fan in the bathroom and let it air out for about an hour. It was much better after that. I have used my Lampe Berger in the TT, candles, and Plug ins. Still no luck with getting rid of it. I just now except it as Par For The Course. Our friends that have a SunnyBrook had the same problem. They said it had taken about 2 years or so before it went away. They store their TT in a garage so I think that is why it had taken so long to get rid of their burn. The only time their TT sees sun is when it is being used.

Chris


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Maybe they changed glue. I have no smell sitting in the sun last 2 weeks. Lucky me.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

TDF, this is interesting, what is your temperature there now? and does yours stay unenclosed? Mine does, and like we've said, it appears to be related to the new glue that's activated by the hot sun. I've had mine since December and this week is the hottest we've had and it's the first time we've noticed it. It's 87 here today.
Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

not hotter than 72 yet, by your account, I am not lucky yet only waiting for it


----------



## njdmmoe (May 4, 2005)

It's formaldehyde.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The formaldehyde from the chemicals may have done it, or the formaldehyde from the camper itself may be causing it.

If you continue to have problems drop me a note and I'll post the formula that you can mix up and put in your camper to rid the smell/fumes. Ventilation is key, but there is more than just that too.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I wonder why this doesn't happen in all Outbacks? Ours never had this problem. What could be different about those that have the effect on eyes and those that do not? Manufacture date relative to delivery date? Time spent in hot weather before delivery? Ventalation while on the dealer lot?

Odd.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It has a lot to do with sensitivity. Not everyone has problems with chemical reactions. Our trailer still has a fairly strong "New trailer smell" but no one in our family is affected by it. We had a friend over for a tour of it and they could not stay much longer then 30 minutes.


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Our owner's manual states our trailer contains no formaldahyde. We didn't have a strong inside odor (nothing eye burning), but still have the strong outside odor. Go figure








H.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We have had our 26 RS 16 months now and we still smell the...smell. It's that new trailer smell that won't seem to go away. Luckily, it doesn't bother us much. Like BBB says, when ventilating, we don't smell it at all. Strangely we smell it the most right after I put the rear slide in. For a while, my wife thought the smell was propane.

Randy


----------

